# Annual Blue Angel Party Invite



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

*November 12th is the date this year,
As usual we plan to party right here.​​11 years straight we can’t stop now,
With times so tough we ask ourselves how.​
Somehow or another with help from above,
Our friends and our families will gather in love.​
There won’t be a band or a cold keg of beer,
But we do have our ground and Blue Angels to cheer.​​Same rules are in place, we’ll hang out, no cares ,
Grab your chair, grab your cooler and some munchies to share.​​So please save the date and plan to attend,
We’ll share what we have with our family and friends.​
Mark & Angelyn Swinney

Air Show starts around 10:00am ~ Blues Fly around 2:00pm

5 Marietta Avenue, Pensacola, Florida 
Off of Gulf Beach Highway – Across the street from Mac’s Marine
2.5 Miles West of Navy Boulevard on the left
2.5 Miles East of Blue Angel Parkway on the right
Sky Blue House at the very end of the road.

[email protected]​*


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Your Party crashing neighbors will plan to be there.....................


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Your Party crashing neighbors will plan to be there.....................


 
+1...what the old guy said...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

there is rumor of keg

but just in case, byob:thumbup:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Plann to be there, let us know if we can bring something to aid the in the fun.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

PM sent.

BT


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

its this weekend!!!:thumbup:

100 years of naval aviation!!!

the weather is looking good!!!:thumbup:

this saturday


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Mark, what can i bring?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> Hey Mark, what can i bring?



Me also.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm bringing wings like last time.


BT


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

bring a side or whatever your famous for:thumbup:
dad has got the hamburgers, dogs and fixins with the help of others
mike said he was bringing some oysters
bob says he's got the keg
jeff's famous chicken wings

sounds like it is going to be a great party!:thumbup:

if you only have ketchup in the fridg just bring it!

its gonna be a great show!:thumbup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll go and buy about 3 dozens eggs and make some deviled eggs. Don't know if I'm famous for them though. Plus I'm out of Uncle Norms Rectum Hot Sauce. 

I'll pick something up at Winn-Dixie also, some beans or tater salad.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Just thinkingk after posting. Is there gonna be any hot oil there. If so I'll bring some chicken fingers instead. Good finger food and easier to make then them deviled eggs.:thumbup:


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks to Mark and Angela for the party! As far as I could see, a great time was had by all.



BT


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Mark and Angelyn

tks for hosting an awesome show ... 

rich


----------

